# New gold!



## rich_2137 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all long time no post so just thought i would show you my latest gold it was from around 5lb of gold fingers, the weight is 9.7 grams so im happy with that!


----------



## rich_2137 (Jul 4, 2013)

This pic don't show the colour very well


----------



## niteliteone (Jul 4, 2013)

But your ability to learn what the process is, Does show well.
Good job.


----------



## joem (Jul 4, 2013)

Great job, how did you process these?


----------



## jmdlcar (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice gold. My day will come soon.

Jack


----------



## rich_2137 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Joem
I processed them in AP then dissolved the foils in HCL/CL twice and washed as per Harold's recommendatio
When I melted the powder into a button it had a really nice pipe but then I decided to melt it into shot :roll: 

Rich


----------



## AndyWilliams (Jul 5, 2013)

Very NICE! But, just a question. So, how big is a pound?


----------



## Geo (Jul 5, 2013)

rich_2137 said:


> Hi Joem
> I processed them in AP then dissolved the foils in HCL/CL twice and washed as per Harold's recommendatio
> When I melted the powder into a button it had a really nice pipe but then I decided to melt it into shot :roll:
> 
> Rich



thats actually considered "cornflake" instead of "shot". now im being pedantic! :roll:


----------



## rich_2137 (Jul 5, 2013)

AndyWilliams said:


> Very NICE! But, just a question. So, how big is a pound?



thankyou Andy , they are 22.50mm


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 8, 2013)

Geo said:


> rich_2137 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Joem
> ...


Not at all. Readers should know and understand the difference. Some may not. 
It's good that you made that post. 
Remember---we try hard to avoid misinformation on this board.

Harold


----------



## burningsuntech (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice !!! Like the color too.
Do "cornflakes" present more surface area for inquarting than shot?
just wondering.

Sam


----------



## etack (Jul 12, 2013)

burningsuntech said:


> Nice !!! Like the color too.
> Do "cornflakes" present more surface area for inquarting than shot?
> just wondering.
> 
> Sam



Yes

Eric


----------

